# Hairstylists smocks/everyday clothing



## CantAffordMAC (Oct 17, 2007)

I know most everyone on here is a makeup artist, but this question is mainly for hair stylists. 
I am just a shampoo assistant for right now, but I wear a dumb smock everyday to protect my clothes. Its big and annoying, so I'm looking to find a better one. I'd like a cute, form-fitting one. If anyone can tell me where they got theres from, that'd be great.

Also, what kinds of clothes do you wear? I've had clothes ruined at work, from color or whatever, but I still want to dress nicely. I want to look cute and presentable, but I don't want to wear my best clothes (or clothes that I wear outside of work) to work. Any suggestions?


----------



## Dizzy (Nov 30, 2007)

I know it's been a while since you posted this, but I suppose it can't hurt to answer late anyway right? 

My smock is provided by my job so I can't help you much there, but most of my work clothes come from Express.  They have huge store sales every year (it could be twice a year, I'm not sure), so I'll usually stock up on short sleeved t-shirts in basic colors and decent dress pants for a reasonable price.  Mandee's is sometimes good for work clothes too, but they're very hit or miss.

I wear short sleeves at work all the time only because if I wear long sleeves they usually cover my hands, then get wet, stained, pulled, snipped, etc.  Though I do always bring a sweater during colder months.

My job has a dress code (no jeans, no sneakers, no skankiness basically), but since Express is geared towards a professional market anyway I've never had a problem.  As for shoes, I cheat horribly and wear flip flops most of the time.  It's easier to clean color off of feet than it is off of shoes, but you do have to be super careful about hair splinters (unbelievable pain! omg! haha).


----------



## KittieSparkles (Jan 9, 2008)

I buy my smocks/apron from AC Moore Craft store. My clothes for work I get it from Target and even thou they are fugly I wear crocs, they are super comfy and easy to clean. My clothes are all black and pretty plain but with the right accessories, make-up and hair style it gets pulled together nicely.


----------

